# Moving to Chiang Mai from Malaysia



## hngtommy (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello all,
I am new in this forum and would like more advanced info about staying in Chiang Mai, forever. Here's a little bit about myself.

Age: 60 and will be single again, next month.
Have been holidaying in Chiang Mai for the last 6+ years, 10 days stay with 4 trips a year from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
I love fishing and is always at Borsang Fishing Park, Bosang, everyday during my visit.
Always stay at Highway Hotel i.e. next to the super highway. 
I will be there again this Sunday, 23rd Nov, 2014 and leaving on 3rd Dec.

I'd appreciate if I can meet any great expat friends who are staying in Chiang Mai currently. This is to discuss about my retirement there as well as other issues that may crop up.

Thank you for any advises and assistance.

... Tommy Hng


----------



## tforty (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello Khun Tommy,

I have a relative who runs a boutique hotel in central Chiang Mai called Estia hotel. There is a buffet breakfast at that hotel at 150 baht. The food is prepared by a friendly Thai chef from Cordon Bleu institute. It's a casual place and I think that you can talk to either the chef 
and the staff and learn more about nice places to live in Chiang Mai.

Best of luck!

ThailandBreeze


----------



## hngtommy (Nov 16, 2014)

tforty,
Thanks for the info. I just got back to Malaysia yesterday, but, I'll be back in Chiangmai on 31st Jan, till 11th Feb, 2014. Will surely check out Estia. Can you PM the address and contact number of this place? Thansk.


----------



## robbiebarn (Oct 31, 2014)

Have you considered Phuket? it has the ocean  I live here and its great!!


----------



## Alotoftravel (Dec 7, 2014)

hngtommy said:


> Hello all,
> I am new in this forum and would like more advanced info about staying in Chiang Mai, forever. Here's a little bit about myself.
> 
> Age: 60 and will be single again, next month.
> ...


Hi tommy,

I am also interested in Chang Mai too. Maybe we can catch up while you are there . I am planning to be in Chang Mai that time frame . Which part of Malaysia are you residing me. I plan to be in KL a week before the Chang Mai trip. If you are interested in meeting , let me know


----------



## Alotoftravel (Dec 7, 2014)

tforty said:


> Hello Khun Tommy,
> 
> I have a relative who runs a boutique hotel in central Chiang Mai called Estia hotel. There is a buffet breakfast at that hotel at 150 baht. The food is prepared by a friendly Thai chef from Cordon Bleu institute. It's a casual place and I think that you can talk to either the chef
> and the staff and learn more about nice places to live in Chiang Mai.
> ...


Hi Thailandbreeze ,
I would love hotel contact too as I will need a place to stay in Chang Mai . Thanks


----------



## tforty (Nov 8, 2014)

*Estia Chiangmai*

Just check out estiachiangmai(dot)com for the hotel contact. Booking(dot)com also sells the rooms. 

Have a fun time in Chiang Mai!

ThailandBreeze


----------

